# 2006 750Li Lemon



## akbars01 (Aug 31, 2005)

I guess Im one of these people who got a lemon. I purchased my 750Li in Agust 2005 and had problems since day one:

1. Engine noise at low speed
2. Car shaking when stopped
3. Back speaker raddle
4. Radiato Liquid Cooling Tank Exploding (even denting the hood)
5. Valves missfire
6. Faulty sensors
7. 3 times Amp completly broken
8. Problems with headlights

Since day one I had my car in service for atleast once a month. In the last month my car was in service for more than 3 weeks. And Im only affraid the problems will keep escalating. I live in Illinois and I dont think my car falls under the Lemon Law any longer (29,000miles and 1.6 years old). Just wondering if any of you have a suggestion or can provide any help.


Thanks alot.


----------



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

sell it


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

jaugustavo said:


> sell it


+1


----------



## asci01 (Jun 1, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> +1


+2


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

asci01 said:


> +2


+3 Quite honestly theres nothing much you can do :dunno:

I know about the car shaking condition as it was intermittent in my 745Li and was fixed after the engine replacement around 50K and now everything is running like day 1:thumbup:


----------



## love V8's (Mar 11, 2007)

I am thinking about getting a 7series. Man I am sorry to hear that. Something that is surprising me is that I keep hearing about engine noise at low speeds.

But, I would try to sell it, so +4.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

akbars01 said:


> I guess Im one of these people who got a lemon. I purchased my 750Li in Agust 2005 and had problems since day one:
> 
> 1. Engine noise at low speed
> 2. Car shaking when stopped
> ...


Owning a flagship BMW gives you some leverage. Although the lemon law may be out of the question, the BMW "Trade Assist" program is not. Get in contact with BMW. More than likely, they will buy it back minus miles used and offer a good deal on a new car.

Give them a chance. Remember they want you to keep buying BMWs. A goodwill gesture is not out of the question especially given the issues you have encountered.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> Owning a flagship BMW gives you some leverage. Although the lemon law may be out of the question, the BMW "Trade Assist" program is not. Get in contact with BMW. More than likely, they will buy it back minus miles used and offer a good deal on a new car.
> 
> Give them a chance. Remember they want you to keep buying BMWs. A goodwill gesture is not out of the question especially given the issues you have encountered.


Yea I agree with what chuck proposed....sounds like a plan...give it a shot...you got nothing too lose :dunno:


----------



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

akbars01 said:


> I guess Im one of these people who got a lemon. I purchased my 750Li in Agust 2005 and had problems since day one:
> 
> 1. Engine noise at low speed
> 2. Car shaking when stopped
> ...


I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. I've passed this message on to a BMW NA Customer Relations Representative who will be in touch with you soon.


----------

